# Eurokracy 2014 Show Coverage Now Live!



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

> Eurokracy Montréal presented by Unitronic may only be in its fourth year, but there is already huge growth in both spectator and show car turnout. Located just north of the boarder at Napierville Dragway, Eurokracy features a layout extremely similar to what is available at events like Waterfest and GTI International. Hosting a packed show field and live drag racing, there is always something going on for spectators to take in.












Check it out right here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

I love the write up man, you definitely had a great spin on Eurokracy.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Rick!


----------

